# Puppy in mute mode



## Catalina Valencia (Feb 20, 2008)

I'm teaching my pup to bark for her toy, she already knows the concept and try to bar but her teeth clap with no sound at all for several times, not even a whine and finaly the barks come. I'm not worried since I've seen dogs like her before grow of it, I have patience, lots of time and I know she will finally have a good bark with the drive she has.

I'm more curious about the causes of this behaviour, could it be a general lack of confidence? can she feel shy to bark at her authority figure? (I've made her to bark at the toy in the floor with me holding the leash instead of directly bark at me and it seems to help a little bit, but no too much) Could it be she's over excited? She has a more reflexive than hectic personality, but her Kong is her Kong.


----------

